# Kaydee's Awful Paint Doodles Gallery



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

So I've opened up a shop in the Museum Shop and HERE it is. I think it's pretty affordable even though my art isn't "great" but please do go check it out, or hang here and enjoy my delicious art. I would love tips and critiques as well. <3
*THINGS I HAVE ARTED:*



Thanks for javing a peek mate.

 No requests atm, trying to pay attention to a personal project and do the commissions I've received! They're really cheap over at my shop!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

Come on, my talent is going to waste.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 19, 2015)

draw diva the frog


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> draw diva the frog





- - - Post Merge - - -


derg


----------



## The cub servant (Jul 19, 2015)

Draw Tammy!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

The cub servant said:


> Draw Tammy!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh maaaaan I wuv these!!! Can I can I plehz?

I want Lobo the Wolf if u can ^^;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Oh maaaaan I wuv these!!! Can I can I plehz?
> 
> I want Lobo the Wolf if u can ^^;


----------



## Buggy (Jul 19, 2015)

Ooh! Purty! Draw Henry le frog?


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 136372



Ffffffffffffff I LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 19, 2015)

How about Maelle? Please?


----------



## oswaldies (Jul 19, 2015)

☆ Draw the pink girl in my signature ♡​


----------



## Keitara (Jul 19, 2015)

Those look pretty neat for Paint!! 
Maybe draw Filbert? ; v ;


----------



## Beardo (Jul 19, 2015)

Beardo pls 


thank


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 20, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Beardo pls
> 
> 
> thank



is a Beardo you, or the one in ACNL?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Buggy said:


> Ooh! Purty! Draw Henry le frog?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 20, 2015)

Yuki Nagato said:


> How about Maelle? Please?





- - - Post Merge - - -



awkwardswedishfish said:


> ☆ Draw the pink girl in my signature ♡​





- - - Post Merge - - -



awkwardswedishfish said:


> ☆ Draw the pink girl in my signature ♡​





- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> Those look pretty neat for Paint!!
> Maybe draw Filbert? ; v ;


----------



## Beardo (Jul 20, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> is a Beardo you, or the one in ACNL?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Either


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 20, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Beardo pls
> 
> 
> thank


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 20, 2015)

draw emolga the pokemon pls <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 20, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> draw emolga the pokemon pls <3


----------



## Hikari (Jul 20, 2015)

Sapphire from Steven Universe please!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 20, 2015)

Hikari said:


> Sapphire from Steven Universe please!


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 20, 2015)

Draw the Super Smash Bros Villager


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 20, 2015)

Luckyislucky said:


> Draw the Super Smash Bros Villager


----------



## Hikari (Jul 20, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 136617



Thanks for drawing her, it looks great! (Espically for a Paint drawing, lol.) I love how you included her gem!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 20, 2015)

Hikari said:


> Thanks for drawing her, it looks great! (Espically for a Paint drawing, lol.) I love how you included her gem!



No problem, and thanks. The space between her head and hair ending was too vast I had to shove something in there


----------



## Rasha (Jul 20, 2015)

If this is still open can you please draw Bruce? ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 20, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> If this is still open can you please draw Bruce? ^^


----------



## Rasha (Jul 20, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 136627



FFFFFF SO PRETTIFUL YEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Azza (Jul 20, 2015)

This is probs really weird but can you draw the grinch? I really wanna see that XD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 20, 2015)

Azza said:


> This is probs really weird but can you draw the grinch? I really wanna see that XD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 20, 2015)

I feel like I'm gunna be a pro at paint if I keep doing this ehehehe


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

yay draw a hippieturt?


----------



## tokkio (Jul 20, 2015)

omgmgmg genji and coco plssss


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 20, 2015)

Umeko said:


> yay draw a hippieturt?





- - - Post Merge - - -



tokkio said:


> omgmgmg genji and coco plssss


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

thankssss <333<333


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 20, 2015)

BORED NEED MOAR THING FOR LAST FEW MINUTES

- - - Post Merge - - -

did one of the magic tricks i know on ms paint


- - - Post Merge - - -

even a rainbow cause i'm talented


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

haha no way i can do that, noice though


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 20, 2015)

please draw sexy king dedede i need it in my life omfg


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 20, 2015)

Omg these pictures are gorgeous! I would love one of Fang and Whitney if you are still doing this! These look great!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 20, 2015)

AMAZING.... tbh i love how you drew + the coloring on coco...

if you're still accepting, i'd like to request lily and jeremiah heheh since you've already done henry


----------



## Buggy (Jul 20, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 136606


Such beauty... Such grace...


----------



## kayleee (Jul 20, 2015)

omg a unicorn please


----------



## Alpa The Apple (Jul 20, 2015)

You should draw Stitches please C:


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 20, 2015)

I love these drawings so much! ^_^ Could you draw Bluebear and Wolfgang please please? (I don't know if you have already)


----------



## Wewikk (Jul 20, 2015)

This is my Star Wars character shes tricky but if you cant do an almost fullbody then ill settle with a headshot but I can pay a little more btb even though it might not look right.

Thanks


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2015)

draw my douchebag husbando zamielmon


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jul 21, 2015)

DRAW 
Um
THIS GUY:
http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net.../a4/C_f.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20150401020414


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> did one of the magic tricks i know on ms paint
> View attachment 136653



why yes I can c:


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 21, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 136618



yeeeees scary and bloody just how it's supposed to be xD


----------



## Azza (Jul 21, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 136635



Thank you so much  oml I havent stopped laughing about this for the past hour idk what's wrong with me XD I love it tho


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2015)

quick Tip, save in PNG the quality will be much better
in other words,it wont be all pixely and blurry


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 21, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> quick Tip, save in PNG the quality will be much better
> in other words,it wont be all pixely and blurry



I did save in png everytime idk why it would sometimes be blurry, like most of them I just kept resaving the file on the same name all on png. =/ Will get to more of these later. ^u^


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2015)

I went through them again and some aren't blurry while 
Some are which is really really strange.


But that doesn't matter these are still really cute.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 31, 2015)

kayleee said:


> omg a unicorn please





- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


>



I'm back from vacation, so now I am going to bring this back! YEE YEE


----------



## Bird person (Jul 31, 2015)

Can you draw Robin?


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jul 31, 2015)

Can you draw this goober? xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 31, 2015)

AppleCracker said:


> please draw sexy king dedede i need it in my life omfg


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 31, 2015)

You're waaay better at this than what should be possible. xD
How about a grey wolf with an orange blanket on its back? Maybe like a mix of orange and yellow? c:

that dedede is so damn sexy omg


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 31, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 139216



ayyyyyy you did it


----------



## pietro07 (Jul 31, 2015)

These are cute and the writing is funny XD can you draw kyle?


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 31, 2015)

draw me as one of your french girls


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 1, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Omg these pictures are gorgeous! I would love one of Fang and Whitney if you are still doing this! These look great!


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2015)

I love these doodles! Can you draw Tangy for me?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 1, 2015)

Alpa The Apple said:


> You should draw Stitches please C:





- - - Post Merge - - -



Arcticfox5 said:


> I love these drawings so much! ^_^ Could you draw Bluebear and Wolfgang please please? (I don't know if you have already)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 1, 2015)

Wewikk said:


> This is my Star Wars character shes tricky but if you cant do an almost fullbody then ill settle with a headshot but I can pay a little more btb even though it might not look right.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...





I'll send you a bigger better quality one when I get home. Cause I don't have access to any photo sharing here at work.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 1, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> draw my douchebag husbando zamielmon


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 1, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> DRAW
> Um
> THIS GUY:
> http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net.../a4/C_f.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20150401020414





- - - Post Merge - - -



Bird person said:


> Can you draw Robin?


----------



## axo (Aug 1, 2015)

Can I have one of Markiplier an Tiny Box Tim together? Refs > https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/avatars/893...pg?versionId=n2T0dUn35GQKvhnTVKoiRpS5vGyZWj1N and https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/6a/0d/cd/6a0dcdd807952114c39625de1d084632.jpg


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 1, 2015)

FruitsChinpoG said:


> Can you draw this goober? xD
> View attachment 139214


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Aug 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 139519



Bwahaha, thanks a ton, I love it! 8DDD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 1, 2015)

Do you only do headshots? I don't want anything animal crossing related, so can you do Toadette?


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 139496



Omg that is beautiful!! Thanks so much!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 2, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Do you only do headshots? I don't want anything animal crossing related, so can you do Toadette?



I just do what I want, but sure I will do Toadette when I make it to here. Lol. <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

Draw tangy please! Also i love the unicorn


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> You're waaay better at this than what should be possible. xD
> How about a grey wolf with an orange blanket on its back? Maybe like a mix of orange and yellow? c:
> 
> that dedede is so damn sexy omg



Probably spent way too much time on this, but I am kind of proud for something on paint. And for my first "realistic" wolf ever...


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 2, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 139510



yes I diggity dig this :Y

also gurrrl you're getting the hang of mspaint I have to say c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 2, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> yes I diggity dig this :Y
> 
> also gurrrl you're getting the hang of mspaint I have to say c:



I'm alright when I actually care, but sometimes* I'm just like f- it.

(*-read: all the time)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 2, 2015)

pietro07 said:


> These are cute and the writing is funny XD can you draw kyle?


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 2, 2015)

Could you draw Hazel and Tabby being fabulous? They're my town girls.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 2, 2015)

tokkio said:


> AMAZING.... tbh i love how you drew + the coloring on coco...
> 
> if you're still accepting, i'd like to request lily and jeremiah heheh since you've already done henry


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

Draw me a unicorn with rainbows everywhere pls


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 2, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Draw me a unicorn with rainbows everywhere pls



I already drew a unicorn omg. I'll draw another one... cause i love you, but you still gotta wait till I get through the rest. Probs not until tomorrow.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I already drew a unicorn omg. I'll draw another one... cause i love you, but you still gotta wait till I get through the rest. Probs not until tomorrow.



It's oki i can wait 
Thank you ily too <3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 2, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I just do what I want, but sure I will do Toadette when I make it to here. Lol. <3


Ok. Thx anyway.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 2, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok. Thx anyway.



D-did you not want it anymore?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 2, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> D-did you not want it anymore?


No, I still do. I was saying thx anyway to you accepting my request. (My grammar needs fixed a little)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 2, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> No, I still do. I was saying thx anyway to you accepting my request. (My grammar needs fixed a little)



Ah, alright, then it shall be done! Should be tomorrow, because I am almost off work for today!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 2, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Ah, alright, then it shall be done! Should be tomorrow, because I am almost off work for today!


Thx so much!


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 2, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Probably spent way too much time on this, but I am kind of proud for something on paint. And for my first "realistic" wolf ever...



HOW TF ARE YOU SO AWESOME WITH MSPAINT OMG
I love it it's so perfect tysm ;A;


----------



## tokkio (Aug 2, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 139798



yayyy thanks omg so cute huhuhuu


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 2, 2015)

draw me /shot/


----------



## pietro07 (Aug 2, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 139794



Its beautiful XD


----------



## Wewikk (Aug 2, 2015)

I saw your post it looks good when you get around to it how much do I owe you.

And you can message it to me any time in a bigger size if you have it.

Thanks


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 3, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> draw me /shot/



I feel like drawing you would be a set of faceless jugs...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wewikk said:


> I saw your post it looks good when you get around to it how much do I owe you.
> 
> And you can message it to me any time in a bigger size if you have it.
> 
> Thanks



You don't owe me anything, if you'd like to tip you can. =] And I'm writing it on my hand so I don't forget to send it to you tomorrow.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

Draw me fabulous unicorn ft rainbows and i will tip u 27 bells and a cake


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 3, 2015)

Ermugawd can you draw me Diva and Tabby (plz no questions asked). 
Like together.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 3, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> draw me as one of your french girls



I am proud of this...

and also not proud?

- - - Post Merge - - -


Aw crap forgot his tail...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 3, 2015)

I know a few people wanted Tangy. So here she is.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 3, 2015)

Your art is truly amazing.


Can't wait for Diva and Tabby lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 3, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> draw me /shot/



I had to, the forces of nature made me do it. Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 140042
> 
> I know a few people wanted Tangy. So here she is.



Fanfruckingtabulous thank you muchly <3 shes so cute


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 3, 2015)

chees4mees said:


> Can I have one of Markiplier an Tiny Box Tim together? Refs > https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/avatars/893...pg?versionId=n2T0dUn35GQKvhnTVKoiRpS5vGyZWj1N and https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/6a/0d/cd/6a0dcdd807952114c39625de1d084632.jpg



So instead of that, I decided to make a combination of the two to fuel your nightmares...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So instead of that, I decided to make a combination of the two to fuel your nightmares...
> View attachment 140056


It is truly majestic


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 3, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> It is truly majestic



I don't even know who this markiplier is, but I feel he would approve. Someone send it to him.


----------



## axo (Aug 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So instead of that, I decided to make a combination of the two to fuel your nightmares...
> View attachment 140056



This is gorgeous, thank you so much *dies of majesticness*

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I don't even know who this markiplier is, but I feel he would approve. Someone send it to him.



LOL I'll send it xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 3, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Do you only do headshots? I don't want anything animal crossing related, so can you do Toadette?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 139498
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



asdfgkfekmc! Thank you so much! I love it! Could I use this as my sig pls?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 3, 2015)

I feel like I should do this for a living, I mean, I am "technically" at work, "working" so I mean I am _literally_ getting paid to do this. But I mean, I should do this for a living.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arcticfox5 said:


> asdfgkfekmc! Thank you so much! I love it! Could I use this as my sig pls?



Yes of course, I only ask for credit!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 3, 2015)

Tadaaaa! (look at my sig! much wow!)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 3, 2015)

mayor-essy said:


> Could you draw Hazel and Tabby being fabulous? They're my town girls.





- - - Post Merge - - -

I am trying to make the pieces smaller because I think the blurriness was coming from tbt re-sizing when I used the direct attachment thing. So now they're coming out way crisper!


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 140063
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I am trying to make the pieces smaller because I think the blurriness was coming from tbt re-sizing when I used the direct attachment thing. So now they're coming out way crisper!



OMG I love it.. XD Why is hazel bald though? :'D this is amazing.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 3, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Draw me fabulous unicorn ft rainbows and i will tip u 27 bells and a cake



I don't know how horses even work...


- - - Post Merge - - -



mayor-essy said:


> OMG I love it.. XD Why is hazel bald though? :'D this is amazing.



omg I knew I forgot something, I'll fix it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayor-essy said:


> OMG I love it.. XD Why is hazel bald though? :'D this is amazing.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi! Can I have my mayor?;u;


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I don't know how horses even work...
> View attachment 140094
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



She looks like such a nerd. I love it.  Your paint skills are fantastic.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 140059


Thank you. Wow, that looks cool! I really think you're  getting the hang of this, so good getting the hang of this that you should make a thread in the TBT Marketplace so users can pay TBT because your art that you do on paint is terrific!. Imma make that my avatar without a doubt!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't set it as my avatar. Can you make it so I can somehow?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 3, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Thank you. Wow, that looks cool! I really think you're  getting the hang of this, so good getting the hang of this that you should make a thread in the TBT Marketplace so users can pay TBT because your art that you do on paint is terrific!. Imma make that my avatar without a doubt!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I can't set it as my avatar. Can you make it so I can somehow?



If you save it to your computer you should be able to resize it if necessary.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If you save it to your computer you should be able to resize it if necessary.


That's not the issue i'm Having.



> vBulletin Message
> Invalid File



Its the URL that's the problem. I can't set it as an avatar if the image is an attachment I think. What should I do? Set it as my sig?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops, NVM. You're right. xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I don't know how horses even work...
> View attachment 140094


Oh my lord thank you


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

can you draw a japanese hippie girl with a red velvet dress and matching hat? :'D


----------



## kayleee (Aug 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 139213
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Omg can I use this as my avatar it's majestic


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 4, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Omg can I use this as my avatar it's majestic



Feel free!


----------



## tokkio (Aug 4, 2015)

wowza your works look so much better with the 'crisp' quality!!! i love that tangy and the tabby + hazel ones!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

yess your doods are amazing <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 5, 2015)

If u feel like drawin summore could u do moe holding a banana


----------



## Melonyy (Aug 5, 2015)

Spoiler: Would you like to try my couple?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

-pokes last page- :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 7, 2015)

I will update the list and get on these tomorrow night when I have work, but I drew this today, kind of proud although it's missing the folds of the eyelids and stuff.. still ok I think...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 8, 2015)

Alright, I'm going to add the last few things to the list and start working on them but tomorrow I think I might open a shop so I can start earning some TBT back so I can get back into ACNL. If you have any idea on what kind of pricing I should go for please let me know!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 8, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Ermugawd can you draw me Diva and Tabby (plz no questions asked).
> Like together.





There, and they're "like together"


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh my glob Diva looks amazing hahahahahahaha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 8, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> Hi! Can I have my mayor?;u;
> View attachment 140143


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 8, 2015)

Umeko said:


> -pokes last page- :3



I don't know how humans work...

If you want the better quality crisp thing remind me later today so I can get it when I get home <3


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 8, 2015)

Could you draw Freya?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 8, 2015)

Cam said:


> Could you draw Freya?



I've actually stopped doing freebies, if you want to buy one of my paintsterpieces I am going to be opening a shop soon in the tbt marketplace (it's already there I just haven't started taking orders yet)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 8, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 141058
> 
> There, and they're "like together"



Omg holy crap I love it xD
It's amazing. Lmao


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 8, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Omg holy crap I love it xD
> It's amazing. Lmao



Thank, I am glad you like it =D


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I don't know how humans work...
> View attachment 141063
> If you want the better quality crisp thing remind me later today so I can get it when I get home <3



ommmgg yes that is sooo awesome  THANKS <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 9, 2015)

MayorMelony said:


> Spoiler: Would you like to try my couple?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

You do great humans ffs, shame on the forum's avatar limitations :c


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 9, 2015)

Umeko said:


> You do great humans ffs, shame on the forum's avatar limitations :c



anatomy isn't my strong suit, but I can kind of like..."try" idk.. so much better on paper though. >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> anatomy isn't my strong suit, but I can kind of like..."try" idk.. so much better on paper though. >.<


me neither but practice i guess^^ i love that gurl you did fo rme -hugs-


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 9, 2015)

Umeko said:


> me neither but practice i guess^^ i love that gurl you did fo rme -hugs-



Np! She was fun to do! I still need to make that one of me and you... someday mango, someday...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

yass. also damn it got too stretched well frick


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 9, 2015)

Umeko said:


> yass. also damn it got too stretched well frick



haha smooshy face. =P


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

ikr frick :/ well ill try again


----------



## Money Hunter (Aug 9, 2015)

hey wheres your shop?? i thought you had one


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 9, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> hey wheres your shop?? i thought you had one



I linked it on the first page now, even though I now see that you've found it. <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 9, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 141245








Better quality


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 17, 2015)

Le bump


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 17, 2015)

I made a fairy cause I'm bored. =[


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 17, 2015)

Can you Draw a tap dancing gold fish please 0w0


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 17, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Can you Draw a tap dancing gold fish please 0w0



Yes, and did you see my awful hybrid of you and zamielmon?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 17, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yes, and did you see my awful hybrid of you and zamielmon?



i did what has science done!?

also yes that is nice looking fish
I bet he is a true gentlemen

also damn girl you are getting hella good at this


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 17, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> i did what has science done!?
> 
> also yes that is nice looking fish
> I bet he is a true gentlemen
> ...



=P Thanks, I can still improve, but I mean, there is only so much you can do with a mouse and MSPaint. >.<


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 17, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 143083



I'm in love


----------



## EeveeACNLDaBomb (Aug 17, 2015)

If you are still taking requests can you draw this little cutie


Spoiler




I've been looking for someone to draw my pokemon OC, Shyanna the shiny Eevee :3


----------



## Wewikk (Aug 17, 2015)

If your taking requests could you do something different for me?

Can you try a Yip Yip From Sesame Street?

https://www.google.com/search?q=yip...TCO_M57KwsccCFcLOgAodZ5wKDw&biw=1920&bih=1031

Thanks


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 22, 2015)

EeveeACNLDaBomb said:


> If you are still taking requests can you draw this little cutie
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 22, 2015)

Wewikk said:


> If your taking requests could you do something different for me?
> 
> Can you try a Yip Yip From Sesame Street?
> 
> ...



Oh darn you, now I really want to be a yipyip for Halloween!




I'll post a better version tomorrow (it also works as a tile, oh god)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 22, 2015)

Taking requests still. Very very bored, the more random the better! I like to use my imagination. >.<


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 22, 2015)

Good things happen when I'm bored...


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm just here to say that I love this. Tiny Box Mark is best Mark.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 22, 2015)

TinyCentaur said:


> I'm just here to say that I love this. Tiny Box Mark is best Mark.



I am very glad you enjoy this, and I feel that Mark should be made aware of this beautiful monstrosity, I do not know who he is besides that he's a youtube guy. So I feel someone who loves him should let him know...-_-


----------



## wassop (Aug 22, 2015)

your art is really cute hahah


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 23, 2015)

wassop said:


> your art is really cute hahah



Thanks. =]


----------



## Lena Scorpion (Aug 23, 2015)

I wish I knew how to draw. Can you draw Pate from ACNL? xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 23, 2015)

Lena Scorpion said:


> I wish I knew how to draw. Can you draw Pate from ACNL? xD




I forgot to post the others but I'll try to remember this morning when I get home from work to post the higher quality versions...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 27, 2015)

Is lame and forget everything, here are the high quality versions for everyone.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 27, 2015)

Can you draw my oc, it's in the spoiler in my sig, thank you so much Kaydee your art is amazing! （＊＾Ｕ＾）人（≧Ｖ≦＊）/


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 28, 2015)

Goldie?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 29, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Can you draw my oc, it's in the spoiler in my sig, thank you so much Kaydee your art is amazing! （＊＾Ｕ＾）人（≧Ｖ≦＊）/



There is no thing! I VM'd you about it so hopefully I can do it tomorrow w/ref.

- - - Post Merge - - -


Tiny goldie is tiny


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

WOAH OK, that's really good. Could I use it?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 29, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> WOAH OK, that's really good. Could I use it?



Of course! Just please credit me where you use it! ^u^ And thank you!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 29, 2015)

Was working on this personal village tonight, will work on other owed stuff tomorrow at work. ^u^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 30, 2015)

So this is it so far oswaldies.. her dress reminded me of Alice and now I am in too deep, should be finished in a bit and I'll post the high res version. <3


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So this is it so far oswaldies.. her dress reminded me of Alice and now I am in too deep, should be finished in a bit and I'll post the high res version. <3
> View attachment 145525



Cute!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Keitara (Aug 30, 2015)

oh wow your latest drawings look nice! ; O ; especially Goldie!
...do you still accept freebies?
If yes, please consider anyone from here [x], thank you!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 30, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Cute!
> Thank you so much!


here is the high res version


----------



## spurrinkle (Aug 31, 2015)

please draw lily <3​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 31, 2015)

Closing requests for a bit, so I can finish my personal piece and work on my commissions, if you want a piece from me my commissions shop is really cheap! There is a link on the front page.


----------

